# What is the best way of sharing files linux - linux [SOLVED]

## fatshady

I am trying to work out how best to share lniux to linux.....

One machine if a file server, and the other is my desktiop machine. I am going to have to put samba on the file server to share the files with my g/f's win2K machine, but is there a better way of sharing linux box -> linux box?

TIA

D

----------

## nizar

NFS

----------

## noathustra

NFS is certainly the way to go. Once you get it up and running you might consider moving your /usr/portage to an NFS share. See threads in these forums for howtos and issues to be aware of. Indeed, if your systems have similar architectures you can create a single package store.

----------

## fatshady

OK - cheers.

I'll look into that tonight..

D

----------

## bunsen

I'd consider a firewall or something. While viruses seem to be a much smaller direct threat to *n*x, an infected machine on the same network can become a local source of network attacks. Of course attacks are attacks and the traffic will still exist, but  some care in that respect might save some grief in future. 

At work, on a linux box surrounded by Win2k boxes, I occasionally notice the effects of a virus-infected machine attacking my port 80. NFS might be a less likely target.

Just an idea.

----------

## fatshady

I'm behind a router/firewall for my b/band connection so that shouldn't be a problem. I have only opened ports on the router I want (like 22, and 80)...

It should be OK, although there is new firmware out, and I am a little dubious about updating, cos you can be sure that when it is half way through the power will dies and the router will become useless!!

----------

## bunsen

I was thinking of between the win2k box and the NFS server really. The firewall might separate your NFS from the wild outdoors, but if a virus infected system lives behind the firewall, what protects yor NFS then? 

Maybe I'm a bit paranoid.

And, how come monosyllabic has five syllables?

----------

## fatshady

The win2k machine should be fine - I keep it up-todate for her...

As for monosyllabic - good call... Another wierd language thing.... Mind if I pinch it for my sig?

----------

## bunsen

It's not mine to pinch, so be somebody's guest  :Smile: 

----------

## fatshady

Had a look at this - Gentoo Linux OpenAFS Guide would that do as good a job as NFS - I just prefer the Gentoo documentation layout and stuff than the others?

D

----------

## bunsen

You might want to remove the [solved] text from the subject line if you're asking another question   :Wink: 

Tin whistles - made of tin

Brass horns - made of brass

Foghorns ?

----------

## fatshady

Job done, I'm using NFS and its working... Much to my suprise.. now to solve my FTP and  samba issues!!

----------

## green sun

 *fatshady wrote:*   

> I am trying to work out how best to share lniux to linux.....
> 
> One machine if a file server, and the other is my desktiop machine. I am going to have to put samba on the file server to share the files with my g/f's win2K machine, but is there a better way of sharing linux box -> linux box?
> 
> TIA
> ...

 

I know this is '[SOLVED]', but you might want to consider shfs (emerge shfs). It allows you to mount remote filesystems via ssh, so its a fairly secure way to transfer files, and it has its own 'mount' style command (shfsmount I think...), so its real easy to use...

----------

## frilled

 *green sun wrote:*   

>  [...] but you might want to consider shfs (emerge shfs). It allows you to mount remote filesystems via ssh, so its a fairly secure way to transfer files, and it has its own 'mount' style command (shfsmount I think...), so its real easy to use...

 

Yes. It is *great*.  :Very Happy: 

----------

